# Orchestral Tools Discovery Competition



## shropshirelad

Looks like fun and they are providing a small sample set from Modus to get the creative juices flowing.

Discovery Competition


----------



## fauzan.r

Didn't notice the competition until i found this. Thanks!


----------



## ZosterX

Do we must use the library they offer?


----------



## Kent

ZosterX said:


> Do we must use the library they offer?


Did you read the rules? The judges are looking for five things...and #1 is this:


----------



## easyrider

Cool!


----------



## ZosterX

kmaster said:


> Did you read the rules? The judges are looking for five things...and #1 is this:



Calm dude, just wanted to be sure. Don't need to be haughty.


----------



## Kent

ZosterX said:


> Calm dude, just wanted to be sure. Don't need to be haughty.


I think you have misinterpreted my tone—very calm here


----------



## Yogevs

kmaster said:


> Did you read the rules? The judges are looking for five things...and #1 is this:



Do you think this means we can also use other libraries?


----------



## Kent

Yogevs said:


> Do you think this means we can also use other libraries?


----------



## angeruroth

Since we are here... I made this little thing the other day


----------



## Yogevs

kmaster said:


>



Now I feel bad I didn't look for it myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Yogevs

I'm always bummed when they allow using other libraries... I wish they would be brave enough to just give a set of samples and say "use only this".


----------



## angeruroth

Yogevs said:


> I'm always bummed when they allow using other libraries... I wish they would be brave enough to just give a set of samples and say "use only this".


I don't know... The _foley/sound design_ part is the thing I enjoyed the most (the textures and rythms in my little track are a recorded/processed sheet of paper) and there are so many possibilities...
Also, the first rule is: "Clever or nice use of the samples provided".
Why do you want to avoid other useful tools when the goal is to represent an idea?


----------



## Yogevs

angeruroth said:


> I don't know... The _foley/sound design_ part is the thing I enjoyed the most (the textures and rythms in my little track are a recorded/processed sheet of paper) and there are so many possibilities...
> Also, the first rule is: "Clever or nice use of the samples provided".
> Why do you want to avoid other useful tools when the goal is to represent an idea?



Because it then makes me feel like other people with more libraries/tools already has an advantage on me. That is not necessarily the case, but that is what is always in the back of my mind.
Using the provided samples only (and let's say - adding Layers as another free thing) makes everyone play on the same level.
Once you allow anything - people with more tools/libraries has a somewhat unfair advantage.


----------



## Yogevs

angeruroth said:


> I don't know... The _foley/sound design_ part is the thing I enjoyed the most (the textures and rythms in my little track are a recorded/processed sheet of paper) and there are so many possibilities...
> Also, the first rule is: "Clever or nice use of the samples provided".
> Why do you want to avoid other useful tools when the goal is to represent an idea?



Really nice user paper by the way


----------



## angeruroth

Yogevs said:


> Because it then makes me feel like other people with more libraries/tools already has an advantage on me.


I get why you feel this way, but I think the libs you use don't really make a big difference in this scenario.
Sure, good tools can do marvelous things, but also decrease the originality of the track, and reading this I don't see a clear advantage:


> The judges will be looking for five elements in the winning compositions:
> 
> Clever or nice use of the samples provided
> Illustrates the theme
> Originality
> Sound design
> Good mix quality


I used free instruments and avoided all but one patch from Tundra (I could replace that with a plain midi brass and some fxs, but I admit that using it was faster (maybe 1h)) and Modal Runs (also replaceable, but I won it some time ago and never find where to use it, so for me it was an experiment just like tearing up the paper).
But I didn't avoided the commercial samples on purpose, I just didn't need those things to "tell my story". In fact, I added an Aone drum roll at the end, to support the last brass swell, but when I rendered the piece I had that track muted  so it's not there, and it doesn't really matter. It was just a drop in the sea.


Yogevs said:


> Really nice user paper by the way


Thanks!
Fun fact: I was half asleep at 3am, and suddenly thought that to get to a new universe you could need a fracture in the space-time continuum, and that it could sound like a fracture in paper, so the whole track was inspired by that. I guess the muses are everywhere when you are not looking


----------



## Yogevs

angeruroth said:


> I get why you feel this way, but I think the libs you use don't really make a big difference in this scenario.
> Sure, good tools can do marvelous things, but also decrease the originality of the track, and reading this I don't see a clear advantage:



I don't know... As a recent example - the winner of the Spitfire competition used libraries that he bought especially for the occasion.
Just to make it clear - I think he did a great job and it is not the same example at all (as that competition was "do whatever") but it still shows that specific libraries (could also be huge orchestral or niche orchestral stuff not everyone owns) can bring you the win.



angeruroth said:


> I used free instruments and avoided all but one patch from Tundra (I could replace that with a plain midi brass and some fxs, but I admit that using it was faster (maybe 1h)) and Modal Runs (also replaceable, but I won it some time ago and never find where to use it, so for me it was an experiment just like tearing up the paper).
> But I didn't avoided the commercial samples on purpose, I just didn't need those things to "tell my story". In fact, I added an Aone drum roll at the end, to support the last brass swell, but when I rendered the piece I had that track muted  so it's not there, and it doesn't really matter. It was just a drop in the sea.



I think I don't have a problem with free libraries as they are available for everyone. But still - at some point I think it kind of loses the point of the competition.
Or maybe at least that how I read it. This competition needs to show how even a tiny tiny subset of the Modus library could sound amazing if you are creative enough. Not how you use it in the context of 10 other libaries.

Writing it down - maybe that's exactly what it is? They want to show how Modus can be used in interesting ways with other libraries?



angeruroth said:


> Thanks!
> Fun fact: I was half asleep at 3am, and suddenly thought that to get to a new universe you could need a fracture in the space-time continuum, and that it could sound like a fracture in paper, so the whole track was inspired by that. I guess the muses are everywhere when you are not looking




*JUST TO MAKE IT CLEAR - I HAVE ZERO COMPLAINTS.*
I honestly appreciate every and any competition out there and for sure they are my favourite marketing tool of choice


----------



## angeruroth

I guess both approaches to competitions are valid 

BTW, when I said that I could replace one instrument with plain midi and fxs I didn't mean that the sound would be the same (not really possible, or at least not in a reasonable time frame) just the message and the general feeling


----------



## jeremiahpena

Thought I'd jump in. Started with just messing around with a Behringer Neutron and then I realized it'd be a fun starting point for this competition.


----------



## Dionysis

I decided to give it a try too. I mainly used free sample libraries like the BBC Discovery Orchestra and Percussion Elements from Splash Sound. Most Strings are from Spitfire Epic Strings. Being more of a novice, I would love to hear some feedback!


----------



## jeremiahpena

Dionysis said:


> Being more of a novice, I would love to hear some feedback!



A fun piece! The sound that can be achieved with mostly free libraries is quite impressive.  If you want some constructive criticism, the piece keeps introducing new material and doesn't repeat any themes, which is a pretty common problem I hear with newer composers.

0:00-0:17, good start with the horn theme (Part A), then through to 0:30 with a nice Part B to complement it. Then at 0:30, it switches to an entirely new thing, a Part C. At this point it's starting to lose me, but I'm still on board if I get some payoff after the buildup.

But then it builds to 0:56 and to a new Part D. At this point the piece has "lost" me. My brain was hoping for a satisfying reiteration of Part A to bring the track full circle.

There's no hard and fast rules about the structure of a piece or the balance between novelty (ABCDE) and repetition (AAAAA), but leaning too far in either direction tends to make most listeners lose interest.


----------



## Dionysis

jeremiahpena said:


> A fun piece! The sound that can be achieved with mostly free libraries is quite impressive.  If you want some constructive criticism, the piece keeps introducing new material and doesn't repeat any themes, which is a pretty common problem I hear with newer composers.
> 
> 0:00-0:17, good start with the horn theme (Part A), then through to 0:30 with a nice Part B to complement it. Then at 0:30, it switches to an entirely new thing, a Part C. At this point it's starting to lose me, but I'm still on board if I get some payoff after the buildup.
> 
> But then it builds to 0:56 and to a new Part D. At this point the piece has "lost" me. My brain was hoping for a satisfying reiteration of Part A to bring the track full circle.
> 
> There's no hard and fast rules about the structure of a piece or the balance between novelty (ABCDE) and repetition (AAAAA), but leaning too far in either direction tends to make most listeners lose interest.



Thanks a lot, this constructive criticism was exactly what I was looking for! I can totally understand what you are saying. I initially planned to go with the final theme,but then decided to create something as an intro to it and it came out different.I will try to incorporate this advice in my next compositions.

Your entry is amazing,btw. Really love the sound design and the atmosphere it creates! Best of luck!


----------



## ZosterX

Well if I can could get some criticism aswell, would be helpful (i'm also quite novice)


----------



## iwritemusic

They had me till good mix quality.

"Dammit, Jim I'm a musician not an engineer!"


----------



## Yogevs

The only instrument I was able to properly use for my track is the sustains. The other three just didn't do anything for me and didn't gel with my track. Bummer.


----------



## AndreBoulard

since we are all sharing this up lol


----------



## Germain B

It's nice to hear those different approaches.
I gave it a try too, here's my humble contribution :


----------



## AudioLoco

AndreBoulard said:


> since we are all sharing this up lol




I like it. Really cool twist with the thing developing in a slow crescendo which is suffocating and works really well I think. Good luck!


----------



## AndreBoulard

AudioLoco said:


> I like it. Really cool twist with the thing developing in a slow crescendo which is suffocating and works really well I think. Good luck!



much thanks for that audio logo. it was totally random and didnt feel this could work but it did some how, so i decided to submit. I dont expect a win but it was fun to just do something different with OT samples and that choir they add into was cool!

best of luck to everyone! so much good stuff out there.


----------



## Jazzaria

My entry - 

Besides the free pack, only sounds are BOI1 trumpet, timpani, and glockenspiel.


----------



## Loïc D

My entry, veeery classic Star Trekish stuff.



Any criticism welcome


----------



## mgnoatto

Here goes mine


----------



## Yogevs

Here's my entry.

I decided to limit myself on this one and use only free instruments:
* The Discovery Instrument they released for this competition
* Orchestral Tools Layers
* Spitfire Labs' Soft Piano
* Valhalla Super Massive

Using these instruments and limitations made it difficult to write unique melodic lines for different sections, so I decided to focus on the orchestra as a whole.
The idea was to find a nice chord progression that sounded like discovery to me and grow and add layers as the track progresses.


----------



## Adam Takacs

Great entries have been made, congratulations to all participants!
This is my composition:


----------



## purplehamster

Good luck to all the participants.

Here's my attempt:


----------



## Bastiaan

It was really great to work on this competition, I hope they will have more of this in the future. This is my entry which I finished yesterday:


----------



## soothingpanic

Here's something short & simple:


----------



## AudioLoco

Jazzaria said:


> My entry -
> 
> Besides the free pack, only sounds are BOI1 trumpet, timpani, and glockenspiel.



Cool...Trumpet sounds nice indeed... but.... Wot iz BOI1??


----------



## teclark7




----------



## Alfeus Aditya

"I try to fly across the sky and through the clouds and I found a place ABOVE THE CLOUDS, I heard the voices of bird-like creatures that I had never heard before and and I saw a magnificent palace guarded by giant warriors"

This is a simple submission from me, I'm happy to hear feedback from all of you, you guys are amazing! Good luck!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Lots of good entries here! Honestly, I just thought I'd use this competition as a place to experiment - oscillating micro tonalities were the highlight lol I had quite a bit of fun with it. Not expecting to win anything, just a great opportunity overall!


----------



## pmcrockett

I like the challenge of using only the provided material in competitions like this, so that's what I've done here -- just a lot of processing and sound design with only the free sample pack as a sound source.


----------



## Eropel

A lot of great tracks for this competition, awesome job to everyone! Here's my entry if anyone's interested.


----------



## Duncan Krummel

Love these sorts of outpours of music like this! Same samples to incorporate (basically), same brief, and yet stunningly varied results.

Here's my submission; just finished now with far less time to mess with the mix as I would have liked, but that's what I get for procrastinating!


----------



## CromoFX

A looooooooot of awesome tracks here - good luck to everyone participating.

This is my entry for #DiscoveryCompetition: Not Alone (A new universe has just been discovered ... the Klingons are coming)


----------



## sw.cleeve

Here is my chord composition. Best of luck all!


----------



## stargazer

Here’s my submission - good luck everybody!


----------



## Manaberry

Got my entry ready just on time (was pretty busy lately). I went for something colorful and lyrical as I've preferred to bring good vibes and joy in this mad world. I added a sleighbell (just one) in the track as I know it's VI-C's favorite instrument :D



(Soundcloud link)


----------



## Laddy

Here is mine. Pretty simple stuff, in C Major even! Used a bit of HZ Strings in addition to the supplied instruments.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi

This is my first post in this forum as a new member.
Started today and managed to get this done last minute to upload my entry just before the closing deadline.
Some amazing entries! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## gussunkri

Pew! Finished in the last second!


----------



## Kevperry777

I really wanted to JUST use what they gave us...but that was a little tough.Ha! Here is my meager offering.....the samples plus Delicate Piano from Berlin Inspire 2. And a few Star Trek sound fx that may sound familiar.


----------



## Spices

angeruroth said:


> Since we are here... I made this little thing the other day




Top notch! Great mix!

Spice


----------



## Jazzaria

AudioLoco said:


> Cool...Trumpet sounds nice indeed... but.... Wot iz BOI1??



Thanks! And it's Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 - https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/43


----------

